# a few pics



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

just a few more 

oohhh sleepy







scruffy mooy







im shy







ohhh what ya got 







i got big


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhh they are very good,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Nici - lovely pictures and very cute dogs!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics just lovely


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Very very cuteeee indeedy


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks all


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaw how cute.............


----------

